# Correctional Officer Clarence Tariq Hammond



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Clarence Tariq Hammond*

Michigan Department of Corrections, Michigan

End of Watch: Saturday, January 14, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 33
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 1/14/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial



Correctional Officer Clarence Hammond was shot and killed in a botched robbery attempt as he arrived home at an apartment complex on Harlo Avenue, in Madison Heights, at approximately 12:30 am.

Officer Hammond, who was still in uniform, and his girlfriend had pulled into a parking spot next to a van with an opened door. A subject immediately exited the van and attempted to rob the couple. When he observed Officer Hammond's uniform he struck him in the head with the gun and then shot him.

The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Hammond was assigned to the Macomb Correctional Facility. He is survived by his two young sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Daniel Heyns
Michigan Department of Corrections
206 E Michigan Avenue
Grandview Plaza
Lansing, MI 48909

Phone: (517) 335-1426

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21092-correctional-officer-clarence-tariq-hammond#ixzz1jXu6oCnr​​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

RIP CO Hammond


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

RIP Officer Hammond.


----------



## mayhem988 (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP CO


----------

